# Special dinner at WDW



## EAM (Jan 28, 2006)

What are your suggestions for a special dinner for adults and teens at WDW this spring?  The last time we wanted a special dinner we went to the Rose & Crown for Illuminations.  Any other ideas?


----------



## jkjsless (Jan 28, 2006)

For a very special occasion I'd suggest Victoria & Alberts at the Grand Floridian, HOWEVER, it is VERY expensive so for me it would have to be a very special occasion. If you're simply looking for a good meal I'd try Le Cellier at Canada Pavillion at WDW, make sure you have the cheddar soup


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Luxury Guide to Dining at WDW*

http://www.thetravelinsider.info/destinations/fl_disney/disneyinstyle.htm

Most Romantic Restaurant

Victoria and Albert's at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort offers fine dining in a elegant setting combined with flawless service. Honored with a AAA Five-Diamond Award for the 3rd year in a row (the only such restaurant in Orlando), diners feast on six sumptuous, prix-fixe courses served on Royal Doulton china with crystal glasses to the strains of the enchanting sound of harp music. *Those seeking a special evening should book the 6-person Chef's Table set in a candlelit alcove in the kitchen, perfect for an up-close, behind-the-scenes look at Disney's top chef in action.*

I saw the Chefs table on the travel channel. It is expensive.

*Read the entire list for WDW luxury dining.*


----------



## Debbyd57 (Jan 28, 2006)

My daughter and I went to the Biergarten this past December.  It is not fancy or romantic but is a lot of fun.  They have an all you can eat buffet and then do a short show of singing and dancing.  The food and service was excellent and the show was short enough to not get bored (for teens).  The atmosphere was fun and it appears to be very authentic. The price is not overboard either.  It is in EPCOT.  I'v never been to Le Cellier because of the high prices, but I have heard it is very good.  Debby


----------



## Carl D (Jan 28, 2006)

Yes, Victoria & Alberts is quite a restaurant, but it's not what most are use to dining at.

Dinner jackets (must be worn at all times while in the reataurant), evening wear for the ladies, a true 7 or 8 course meal, and a live harp player all add to the formality.
When you sit at your table, you will all have a formal looking menu, embosed with your name at the top.
It's very formal, and extremely elegant.

There are 3-5 selections for each course. You order one item from each course, and the courses are brought out one by one. 
We have done the wine pairings with this. You get a wine pairing with each course, and the chef chooses a wine for each selection within that course- including desert.

Cost? If you opt to include the wine pairings you are looking at $215/plate after factoring tax and tip. More if you want alcohol other than the wine pairings or menu extras.


----------



## sandcastles (Jan 28, 2006)

LeCellier in Canada at Epcot is my favorite.

I also like 'Ohana at the Polynesian.

I've never been to Victoria and Alberts.  Too rich for my blood.

Jiko at AKL is also good.


----------



## EAM (Jan 28, 2006)

*More details*

I think Victoria and Albert's may be a little pricey for us.   We have enjoyed the Biergarten in the past.   What is the food like at AKL?  Isn't there another restaurant there called Boma or something like that?


----------



## Carl D (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes, Boma is very good. It is buffet style, if that makes a difference.
Jiko, the more formal restaurant, is also very good.

Two of my favorites are the California Grille, located on the 15th floor of the Contemporary Resort, and the Yachtsman Steakhouse located at the Yacht Club.


----------



## ripleysmom (Jan 29, 2006)

Artist Point at the Wilderness Lodge is also one of the best restaurants on Disney property.


----------



## Colorado Belle (Jan 31, 2006)

I think the many charms of V&A might be lost on the teens unless they are epicureans and well traveled with adult tastes. But it is a great experience and I certainly love it!

I'd suggest trying Lunch or DInner ($65 or $99) with an Imaineer at the Brown Derby. Full course meal, separate dining room, about 2 hours with the Imagineer who gives you all sorts of secret 'backstage' type info on Disney.

Le Cellier is good and medium priced to boot (Epcot, Canadian pavillion.)

If you want to see allt he menus from all the restaurants at Disney, just go to www.allearsnet.com   and click on Dining. Then click on any individual restaurant listed on the left....great site!

Good luck and bon appetit!


----------



## Dean (Jan 31, 2006)

V&A is special but I wouldn't do it for the teens.  For a more formal restaurant for this group I'd say California Grill, Artist Point, Citricco's, Narcoose's, Jiko's and Yachtsman steakhouse.  Time CG for the fireworks and ask for a window table on that side, same for Narcossee's.  In the parks, La Cellier is great but a louder place.  Cinderella's would have been a good choice but it's now changing to a character meal for dinner, also a water side table at San Angel (Mexico/EPCOT).  For more fun type places I'd say Marakesh (Morroco/EPCOT), Biergarten (Germany/EPCOT) and Ohana (Polynesian) and any number of dinner shows both on and off property.


----------



## jberndt10 (Feb 4, 2006)

We loved Boma and enjoyed the AKL grounds.


----------



## iluvwdw (Feb 4, 2006)

Le Cellier is a MUST for us each and every trip.  The cheese soup, pretzel bread and mushroom rissoto filet mignon are absolutely INCREDIBLE!!!!!  That is my meal of choice...I can't wait to go back in December!!!!!


----------



## Vodo (Feb 5, 2006)

The food at Boma was just a little too "different" to appeal to my family.  I guess we're just not adventurous diners.    Plus it was cramped seating and a noisy atmosphere.

Cindy


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 22, 2006)

How old are the teens? My 11yo LOVED our dinner at the Wilderness Lodge. The name of the restaurant has left me, but it's something like the Canyon Concourse. Older teens would find it a bit corny. The food is quite good, with an all-you-care-to-eat platter that was very tasty. 

Go over to www.disboards.com and read the restaurants board. I spent weeks there before our last visit. I believe www.wdwig.com is the correct link for a site that lists all the menus.

Sheila


----------



## sandcastles (Feb 22, 2006)

I think Whispering Canyon at the Wilderness Lodge is the restaurant Sheila is thinking about.


----------



## dianeschlicht (Feb 22, 2006)

For a special dinner, my favorites are Artist Point, Victoria and Alberts and especially Jiko!


----------



## ilisao (Feb 22, 2006)

My husband and I still fantasize about our meal at Jiko.  Outstanding.


----------



## RumpleMom (Feb 22, 2006)

Our teens really liked Ohana at the Polynesian.  The boys were very happy with the all they wanted steak, turkey, pork, sausage, and shrimp. Also the wonderful potatoes.

MGM Brown Derby with reserved seating for Fantasmic

LeCellier for pretzel bread and the cheese soup is one of our favorite.

MGM Hollywood and Vine buffet for really good salmon and flank steak

Epcot Garden Grill -characters and all you care to eat, served family style

The boys were very happy when they realized several of our meals were buffets.

Beaches and Cream for great burgers


----------



## dianeschlicht (Feb 23, 2006)

I have to agree that when we have had teens along, O'Hana was their favorite too.  Garden Grill was a close second for them, but I'm not sure that is "special".  I still say Jiko is the most special.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 23, 2006)

teens huh....

I might also go for Whispering Canyon - not fancy at all. but lots of fun...unless you are like me and are easy    ....

but they are pretty good at leaving people who blush easier - they definitely won't their tips....

with teens I might also try 50's cafe at Studios.

Le cellier is a good choice too.

Now if you and your spouse then Artist Pointe at WL is just nice. but it like alot of the nicest places I just don't think teens will like.

go look at
www.allearsnet.com  - for her menus list and see if you find something that is nice that everyone could like.


----------



## mdmbdumont (Jan 14, 2007)

*Brown Derby with Fantasmic Advanced Seating*

We did the advanced seating at Mama Melrose about 4 years ago tied in with Fantasmic.  As I recall we pretty much had run of the menu there.  Does anyone know what the protocol is at the Brown Derby for Fix Prix with Fantasmic?  Going in February and figured this would be the main dinner for the trip.  Did Le Cellier during the Wine and Food festival in November.

I know it is 36.99 per adult until price goes up in April.  Not sure on the appetizer, saled, entree, dessert selections.  I realize coffee and soda are in and alcohol would be a separate charge.  Second to Le Cellier it seems to be the restaurant that gets the most consistent positive reviews for a little bit finer dining.


----------



## suzanne (Jan 15, 2007)

Hubby and I were there for Christmas & New Years. We enjoyed our meal at Mama Melrose's at MGM. The food was good and the prices were not to bad. We also enjoyed Liberty Tree Tavern at MK. The food is served family style and it is a character Dinner. We have enjoyed the dinner there several times over the past couple of years. We also tried the German Biergarten at Epcot this year for the first time. It was OK, lots to eat, but if your teens are picky it may not be for them. Our favorite dining experience on this trip was dinner in the Castle. Its very special. You have a choice of three or four different entrees. We had the Prime Rib which was much to our surprise excellent and the portion was huge. The price includes everything the entree of your choice, side dish, salad or soup, bread, drinks, dessert, taxes and gratuity. You also receive an 8X10 photo and 4 4X6 photos of your group taken with Cinderella and an 8X10 photo of the castle inside a nice folder. The evening also includes a short appearence during dinner by the Fairy Godmother and you are encouraged to take photos if you have your camera with you. The service was also very good. You will need to reserve early and you do have to prepay when reserving it. If you need to cancel, I think it was either 48 or 72 hours prior to your reservation.

Suzanne


----------



## Mel (Jan 16, 2007)

With teens, and school schedules, nou're not likely to be there during the Food & Wine Festival, but for those who are, definitely look into the special Dinners they have.  We went in 2000, and it was spectacular.  We had a 5-course meal with wine pairings, and then special seeting for the fireworks at Epcot.  They bring in guest chefs from all around the world, and each dinner has a special theme.


----------

